# Nervige Zuschauer



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute , 
kennt ihr das wenn irgendwelche Jogger/Spaziergänger/Leute mit dem Hund anlatschen , fragen ob was beißt und euch dann entweder von ihren Angelerfahrungen vorschwärmen oder euch 1000 Gründe nennen warum Angeln das langweilligste auf der Welt ist...

Ich wollte mal fragen , wie wimmelt ihr diese nervigen Labertaschen ab?

Petri Heil&krumme Ruten 

eurer Johannes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Bullshitprotektor aufsetzen.


----------



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*


----------



## mollwurf2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Zuschauer: "Und beissen sie..."

Angler: "NEiN....ich bin friedlich...."

zieht fast immer


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Warum abwimmeln? Freundlich mit ihnen reden ist viel besser!! Denn:
- man kann vllt. Infos über die Fangergebnisse von anderen Anglern bekommen;

- vllt. ist der Spaziergänger selbst einmal Angler gewesen und hat ein paar Tipps in aus alten Tagen. Und wenn man dann noch Glück hat, kann man ein paar Schätze günstig kaufen. Ist mir selbst schon passiert.

*Außerdem kann man mit einem netten Gespräch ein klein bischen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten und so das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit mal ein wenig gerade rücken;
Denn man begnet sich immer zwei Mal im Leben... Denn der Opa den man heute anblafft kann der Vater von deiner nächsten Freundin sein. 
*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

- vielleicht ist der Zuschauer ein militanter Tierschützer?
- vielleicht ist der Zuschauer angesoffen und erklärt Dir wie man alle Probleme der Welt lösen kann?
Oder - was auch häufig vorkommt - 
- vielleicht ist der Zulaberer schlicht und einfach ein Depp?

Ein paar Prachtexemplare letzterer Gattung sind hier beheimatet. Du darfst gerne mal vorbeikommen, dann stelle ich sie Dir vor. Wenn Du nach 30 Minuten noch immer nicht genug hast, dann nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Diese Spezies kenne ich nur allzu gut


----------



## micha84 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Also ich habe nichts gegen einbisschen Geselligkeit bei Angeln. Wen jemand Nett nachfragt der bekommt auch nette Antwort, ich habe bei Angeln schon viele nette Leute kennengelernt. Auch habe ich schon mal erlebt das man einen älteren Herr erklärt habe wie man Angelt auf was man achten muss wie dies und das funktioniert wir haben dan rund 2 Stunden geredet und er war so begeistert das er Heute selber ein Angler ist und ich Ihn immer wieder an den See antreffe und paar Tipps austauschen. 

Aber auch Angeln ist eine gute möglichkeiten nette Damen kennenzulernen  wen man bei vorbeilaufen schön zulächelt und begrüsst ist es schon öffters passiert das die Dame Ihre Runde um den See gelaufen ist und noch zu einem kommt und mit einem Unterhält.
Ich denke es ist nur eine Frage wie man auf andere wirkt, ist man freundlich und Nett zu anderen lernt man bei angeln viele leute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Wie im Anglerboardforum gibts halt auch im Leben viele unterschiedliche Charaktere...

Hier im Forum kann man die Ignorefunktion benutzen, will man mit jemanden nichts zu tun haben.

Im Prinzip funktioniert das auch im realen Leben, da heisst das nicht "Ignorefunktion" sondern "klare Ansage"..

Und auch die kann man durchaus in einem mitteleuropäisch genehmen Umgangston rüberbringen:
"Bitte entschuldigen Sie, aber ich bin zum angeln hier, nicht zum unterhalten. Es sitzen sicher noch andere Angler hier, die sich auch gerne mal beim unterhalten - ich jedoch nicht.."

Im Laufe eines Anglerlebens erlebt man sicherlich alle Typen an "Zuschauern", von den wirklich angenehmen, bei denen man sich freut, jemanden kennen gelernt zu haben, bis hin zu denjenigen, die nun wirkliuch niemand kennen lernen will..

Jeder Angler, der volljährig ist, sollte auch in der Lage sein, so zu kommunizieren, dass der Zuschauer begreift, in welche Kategorie er für den Angler vor Ort fällt..

Von daher sehe ich solche Dinge immer recht entspannt - auch wenn es immer wieder mal Einzelfälle gibt (militante Schützer etc.), bei denen man schlicht entweder einpacken oder für freies Waffentragen in der BRD plädieren muss...


----------



## Tornado1234 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Es kommt immer drauf an, wer es ist und ob er wirklich Interesse hat. Wenn Kinder vorbei kommen, dann wollen sie immer alles wissen.Ich denke, man kann ihnen das im ruhigen Ton erklären.
Vielleicht habe ich dann den zukünftigen Angler vor mir.


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

|bla: Dann kommt die freundliche Gegenfrage: Haben Sie darüber schon mit Ihrem Partner/Partnerin/Bewährungshelfer oder Psychiater gesprochen ?... meistens wollten die netten Leute dann sowieso gerade weiter...


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Tornado1234 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an, wer es ist und ob er wirklich Interesse hat. Wenn Kinder vorbei kommen, dann wollen sie immer alles wissen.Ich denke, man kann ihnen das im ruhigen Ton erklären.
> Vielleicht habe ich dann den zukünftigen Angler vor mir.



Bei Kindern gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## Magdeburger (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Passant mit Kindern: Gibt's was Bescheuerteres als Angeln?

User: Ja, dabei zugucken...

Passant:


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr beim Spaziergang ( also ohne Angel) an Anglern vorbeikommt??? .....  #q


----------



## franja1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr beim Spaziergang ( also ohne Angel) an Anglern vorbeikommt??? .....  #q



...ich hoffe der Angler gibt mir seine Ersatzrute|supergri...nee Spass beseite ist doch wirklich so...aber es sollte nicht nervend sein und wenn doch schon ein schöner Fang gemacht wurde ....den zeigt man dann auch mal gern


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Also.........
Ich mag das auch nicht.
Ich werde mir bald mal ein paar Flyer machen.

-ja, ich angele Fische
-ja, ich angele gerne
-ja, das ist ein Fisch
-ja, bekommen Sie sich wieder ein, ich weiß das da Fische zu sehen sind (3cm)
-nein, hier gibt es keine Maischolle (Süßwasser)
-ja, Hechte gibt es auch
-nein, Schwäne jagen keine Fische
-Schön, das Sie vor 20 Jahren auch mal angeln waren
-vor Ihnen hängt der Fahrplan, ich habe keine Ahnung wann die schei...... Schiffe fahren.
-nein ich werde Kein Foto von Ihnen machen
-nein, sie dürfen kein Foto von mir machen


Sicherlich, bei ein zwei Zuschauern macht man ja noch mit, aber dann ist auch gut, hübsche Frauen natürlich ausgenommen. Ich bin keine Tourismuszentrale und kein Psychiater. 

MfG Algon


----------



## wusel345 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ich gehe mit dem Geschriebenem von Asphaltmonster von Seite eins völlig konform. Auch ich habe am Wasser schon so manche Frage beantwortet und mit völlig unvorbelasteten Nichtanglern Gespräche übers Angeln geführt. Ihnen erklärt, das Angeln nicht nur die Jagd nach dem Fisch ist, sondern die Erlebnisse in der Natur beim Angeln zu einem Großteil mit dazu gehören. Ich erkläre dann immer, das Angeln nicht nur das Starren auf die Pose oder das Warten auf das Gepiepe vom Bissanzeiger ist. Natürlich ist Fische fangen unsere Motivation, aber die Natur drumherum macht doch erst das Angeln zu einem besonderen Erlebnis. 

Wenn ich dann noch erzähle, dass ich beim Angeln schon Biber beobachten konnte, die im Wasser vor meinen Augen rumtollten, dass sich einmal ein Eisvogel auf meine Rutenspitze gesetzt hat und ich ihn sekundenlang beobachten und mich an seiner Schönheit erfreuen konnte usw., dann habe ich jemanden schon ab und an sehr nachdenklich gemacht und vielleicht ist es gerade derjenige Passant, den ich im nächsten Jahr als Kollege am Wasser wiedertreffe. Bei dem ich die Lust am Angeln entfacht habe. Nur dieses Mal mit Ausrüstung und Lizenz.

Auch Kindern stehe ich gerne Rede und Antwort und erkläre ihnen das Angeln in groben Zügen und mit einfachen Antworten. 

Ich stehe Passanten immer positiv gegenüber. Vielleicht, weil ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe bedingt dadurch, dass ich ihnen erst mal freundlich entgegen komme. 

Und will ich wirklich mal meine Ruhe beim Angeln habe, so weiche ich an einen Vereinssee bei uns aus, der so gut wie nie von Spaziergängern frequentiert wird.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Und will ich wirklich mal meine Ruhe beim Angeln habe, so weiche ich an einen Vereinssee bei uns aus, der so gut wie nie von Spaziergängern frequentiert wird.



Liegt es vllt. daran, das wir so schmerzfrei damit umgehen können? Ich habe die gleiche Möglichkeit...

Kann aber auch, ohne danach in die Zwangsjacke gesteckt zu werden, bei uns am Rhein direkt am Uferweg fischen. Genau da, wo die ganzen Spaziergänger entlang gehen.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einmal eine Nervige Situation mit einem Passanten. Fischte gerade mit meinem Oberflächenköder da kam ein Spaziergänger und stellte sich hinter mich. Nun gut dachte ich mir, lass ihn ruhig zuschauen.

Als ich gerade wieder zum Auswerfen ausholte, fing der Typ an zu reden und da ich dann abgelenkt war, flog mein schöner neuer Köder direkt in die Bäume und das wars natürlich.

Ich versuchte ihn dort wieder raus zubekommen, während dessen hat der Typ mich immer noch zugelabert, was es doch alles für Fische gibt und so. Da ich so gernervt war, bekamm er als Antwort von mir Ja,Nein,Echt zu hören und das in einem total angenervten Ton. Dann verkrümmelte der Typ sich endlich und mein Köder dient nun als Baumschmuck:r

Ps: Zu dem Thema gab es übrigens auch schon mal einen Thread.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Bei uns im Ort habe ich das Gefühl, als ob alle Nerflinge und Querulanten anderer Orte mit Bussen ans Wasser gefahren werden um Einheimische zu ärgern.
Bei 99% der Leute ist Überzeugungsarbeit nicht möglich, besonders ein einzelnder Sa** und eine Horde Damen im Geleit und du weist, der Pöbelt dich an, schliesslich bezahlt er mit seiner Rente dich: (denn Angler arbeiten nicht).
Und immer die gleichen Sprüche, da muss man schon lachen wenn mal was neues kommt:
Mir wurde unterstellt ins Wasser zu piss** ,da die meine Rute (nicht gelb!!) für einen Urinstrahl hielten.
Wo ist Alquaida wenn man sie braucht ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

vielleicht sollte man das auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen:

es kommen Leute ("_nervige _Zuschauer/Passanten") auf Euch zu und reden mit Euch - warum?

weil das Anglerhobby wohl recht faszinierend erscheint - seid doch froh, dass nicht, wie um andere Gruppierungen, um Euch einen großen Bogen gemacht wird und Ihr ggf. noch abfällige Blicke erntet

ich finde es doch recht fragwürdig, gerade in der heutigen Zeit -wo sich eigentlich keiner mehr die Tageszeit zuruft- wenn jemand mit mir in´s Gespräch kommen will, direkt auf Ablehnung zu schalten 

wir haben doch meiner Ansicht nach schon eigentlich genug mit andern Vorurteilen (Vermüllung, Alkohol, Tierquäler usw.) zu kämpfen - da will ich nicht auch noch als cholerischer Eigenbrötler angesehen werden

denkt mal drüber nach...


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ich gehe angeln, damit ich mal Ruhe hab und abschalten kann. Da brauch ich keine Gespräche oder sonstiges. Wenn ich mich unterhalten will, dann gehe ich mit Freunden angeln, schreibe hier im Forum oder nutze andere Kommunikationsplattformen.
Nur weil ich allein am Wasser stehe, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, das ich ein Gespräch suche.


----------



## Tate (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Wenn ich ohne Rute unterwegs bin und ich einen Angler treffe,so kommt mindestens ein Petri über die Lippen. Dadurch wird schon eine gewisse Basis für ein Gespräch gelegt. Hingegen wenn ich ausgerüstet am Wasser bin und ich bekomme Fragen wie, gibt es hier Fische,welche selbst für ein ungeübtes Auge klar erkennbar sind, so gibt es nur eine Antwort welche da lautet Nein. Zumeist ist nach dieser freundlichen Aussage das Gespräch beendet. Ist hingegen erkennbar das ich einen Kollegen gegenüber habe,welcher nur ohne Gerät unterwegs ist,so kann man durchaus auch noch etwas neues bzw. nützliches austauschen.
Militante Randgruppen sind mir zum Glück bisher erspart geblieben.


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Normalerweise reichen ein bis zwei "böse Blicke. Und wenn die nichts helfen, dann nütze ich meinen Migrationshintergrund, dann spreche ich die Leute an. Im "g'schertesten boarisch", das man sich vorstellen kann. Danach ist jede Kommunikation beendet. Außerhalb Bayerns funktioniert das immer!

Oder ich mache es, wie mein verstorbener Vater seelig. Das war zwar nicht beim Fischen, aber da ging ihm auch so ein Volltexter böse auf den Nerv. Den ließ er reden und reden. Nach einer Weile blickte er ihn freundlich und versonnen an und sprach: "Sie haben ja wahnsinnig abstehende Ohren!" Aus wars mit der Texterei.



Tate schrieb:


> Militante Randgruppen sind mir zum Glück bisher erspart geblieben.



Anders herum ist richtiger. Ich blieb diesen Gruppen bisher erspart!


----------



## NickAdams (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Kommunikation ist Teil des Menschseins und wie es in den Wald reinschallt, schallt es raus. Warum soll ich mich nicht freundlich mit jemandem unterhalten, wenn ich freundlich angesprochen werde? 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Case (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Es gibt da doch immer wieder nette Erlebnisse.

Zum Beispiel die Gruppe Junger Leute die sich hinter mir aufgestellt haben und anfingen mir ein Lied zu singen....

Oder der Hundehalter, dessen Hund ganz fürchterlich anfing zu
heulen als ich Frolics ins Wasser warf...

Wer mir vernünftig und freundlich kommt, der kann das auch von mir erwarten. Ansonsten bin ich so frei den Leuten zu sagen dass ich meine Ruhe haben will.

Case


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Wenn ich irgendwann so weit bin, dass mir immer wieder Passanten auf den Senkel gehen, bin ich bereit an ein ruhigeres Gewässer zu wechseln oder unwegsamere Strecken zu beangeln. Ich gehe nicht ans Wasser, um leute anzupöbeln, oder angepöbelt zu werden.

Auch wenn einige Fragen / Kommentare / Anschuldigungen echt dämlich sind, zeugen sie doch meist von aufrichtigem Interesse. Es ist ja nicht böse gemeint, wenn ständig Spaziergänger fragen "Und, beißen sie?".

Diese Gelegenheit greife ich dann eben am Schopf um mich nicht als verschrobener Passantenschreck zu präsentieren, wie sich einige hier sehr bemühen. 

So leicht bin ich nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen, letzte Woche, als drei pöbelnde Kinder versucht haben einen Angelkollegen von der Brücke aus anzupinkeln wars aber dann doch -fast- so weit... ;-)
Aber auch hier waren sie schon außer Hörweite, bevor man sich lautstark über ihre erstaunlich kleinen Pimmel austauschen konnte.

Mit einer Portion Humor lassen sich die meisten Situationen gut überstehen.

Kotzt euch ruhig hier im Thread aus, aber seht am Wasser die Chance die Anglerschaft zu repräsentieren.


----------



## gypsymo (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr beim Spaziergang ( also ohne Angel) an Anglern vorbeikommt??? .....  #q


Ich begrüße sie mit einem "Petri" und komme meist direkt ins Gespräch. Wenn der Gegenüber wortkarg ist, zieh ich einfach weiter. Gerade als Angler kennt man die Situation ja selbst und kann sehr gut einschätzen, ob der Gegenüber gerade seine Ruhe will oder gewillt ist zu fachsimpeln.


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

und wenn ich denn mal an einem punkt geangelt habe, wo direkt passanten lang kommen, dann waren es meist möchtegernprofiangler, die mich nervten, meist kein interesse, meist tipps ohne ende, daß meine köder nix taugen würden, daß nur sie hier riesige fische rausgezogen hätten, daß nur ihr tackle das richtige wäre... bla, bla, bla ( vor allem recht junge angler haben dann meist die riesige erfahrung  ) - da sind mir wissbegierige nichtangler und anfänger dann doch wesentlich lieber... aber auch hier bestätigen ausnahmen die regel.


----------



## Bigone (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Moin Passanten stören mich eigentlich nicht, solange sie nett und freundlich sind, viel schlimmer finde ich diese Nabu-Spastis die als Jäger verkleidet mit riesen Fernglas vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer einen beobachten, um dann vorbei zu kommen, um mich zu fragen, ob ich Angeln zeitgemäß finde ( geile Frage), mir dann einen Vortrag über die Tier und Pflanzenwelt halten. selbst nach deutlichen Worten meinerseits hörte er nicht auf gegen das Angeln zu Stänkern, als ich ihm dann erklärte, daß wir Angler Naturschutz schon betrieben, lange bevor es diese selbsternannten Natur und Vogelfreunde gab, erntete ich nur kopfschütteln, von einigen Junganglern erfuhr ich später, das er sie dermaßen eingeschüchert hat, daß sie lieber einpackten, und das am Vereinssee.... Hoffentlich treffe ich ihn diese Saison wieder.....


----------



## Hardyfan (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hallo,

Passanten sind bei mir nicht so das Problem, da meine Angelgewässer recht abgeschieden liegen.
Ab und zu mal Spaziergänger - und da sind einige nette Worte nicht das Problem. 
Allerdings habe ich auch keine Lust, mein Angeln zu rechtfertigen oder Grundsatzdiskussionen zu führen.
Mein Problem sind einige der

Rentner

die ebenfalls dort angeln. 

Die Jungs erzählen Dir

- ihre Lebensgeschichte seit Stalingrad
- alle Krankheiten und die ihrer Frau, ggf. warum diese letztens verstorben ist
- ihren (ehemaligen) beruflichen Werdegang
- was ihre Kinder/Enkelkinder so machen
- was sie in den letzten 50 Jahren so gefangen haben
- und und und

Das alles ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sogar mehrfach.

Ich arbeite durchschnittlich etwa 50 - 60 Stunden die Woche, muss oft nach Dienst noch zu politischen Sitzungen (und mir das Geseier anhören), ´ne Familie und ein soziales Umfeld hab ich auch noch.
Somit bin ich heilfroh, wenn ich mal einige Stunden allein bin und nicht zuhören oder reden muss.

Und dann kommen die Rentner.

Selbst deutliche Rede "so, nun möchte ich in Ruhe weiterangeln und Du musst doch sicher auch nach Deinen Ruten schauen" wird konsequent ignoriert.

Ok, die haben Zeit und können angeln wann und so oft sie wollen. Die kratzt halt nicht, wenn sie ihre Angelzeit verquatschen.
Ok, manche mögen einsam sein und froh, wenn sie sich mal unterhalten können.
Ok, manche hören schlecht und reden entsprechend laut.

Alles verständlich - aber muss ich in meiner knappen Angelzeit auch noch Gegenstand der Interessen anderer Leute sein.

Nein - und nochmals nein.

Bisher hab ich recht erfolglos versucht, mit einem Mindestmaß an Höflichkeit meine Ruhe herzustellen.

Guter Vorsatz für 2011: Höflichkeit hört auf, Ruhe wird ggf. sehr massiv und deutlich hergestellt.


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

So schauts aus!

Ich gehe als Fernfahrer Sonntagabend aus dem Haus und komme im Schnitt am Samstag in aller unchristlicher Früh wieder heim. Was bleibt ist eine Winzigkeit an Wochenende. Darüber beschwere ich mich nicht, ich habs mir ja so ausgesucht.

Aber! Das bisserl Zeit das bleibt, das verbringe ich so, wie ich will, das zerlabert mir keiner. Das hat rein gar nix mir Bullenbeissigkeit zu tun, das ist sowas wie Notwehr im Voraus! 

Von uns stiefelt ja auch keiner auf einen Golfplatz und lallt herum, wie öde es doch sein muss, kleine Kugerl über den Rasen zu bolzen... oder doch!?


----------



## andyblub (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Kommunikation ist Teil des Menschseins und wie es in den Wald reinschallt, schallt es raus. Warum soll ich mich nicht freundlich mit jemandem unterhalten, wenn ich freundlich angesprochen werde?



So sieht's aus. In meinem bisherigen Anglerleben bin ich noch nie richtig angepampt worden (es gab eigentlich nur "Dreistigkeiten" von Passanten bzgl. Hundebadestellen, Steinewerfende Kinder etc.). Ich sehe schlicht keinen Grund dafür, unhöflich oder genervt herüberzukommen "nur" weil mich jemand ggf. um den Fangerfolg bringt oder mir die Zeit "stiehlt". Dafür ist mir das Hobby viel zu viel Freizeitbeschäftigung denn ernsthaft ausgeführter Zeitvertreib mit Ergebnisfokussierung. Dass es bei manchen anders aussieht, ist natürlich in Ordnung, nur verliert man dann wohl eben schneller die Geduld.


----------



## Tate (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ist deine "Notwehr im Voraus" generell oder nur wenn du mit dummen Sprüchen konfrontiert wirst?


----------



## andyblub (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Rentner
> 
> die ebenfalls dort angeln.
> 
> ...



Du hast ein anstrengendes Leben mit viel Arbeit, beruflichen Kontakten, Familie, Freunde, Verwandte, Politik und so weiter, da möchtest Du eben nur am Wasser entspannen und für Dich sein. Ein Rentner, der gerne redet und alles mögliche erzählt, hat dies oft einfach nicht, er ist schlicht froh mit jemandem reden zu können, da die Frau womöglich verstorben ist, die Kinder weit weg leben, für den Sportverein zu alt und viele der Freunde tot. Natürlich ist es nicht Dein "Problem", kann Deine Perspektive auch gut verstehen. Wenn mir nicht nach reden zu Mute ist, suche ich mir vorab immer eine Stelle, wo ein solcher Kandidat nicht Platz nimmt. Ansonsten höre ich mir gerne dessen Geschichten an, trinke mit ihm ein Dosenbier (wenn er es denn noch darf) und gebe ihm das Gefühl gehört zu werden, denn wer weiß, eines Tages bin ich vielleicht auch dankbar dafür.


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Tate schrieb:


> Ist deine "Notwehr im Voraus" generell oder nur wenn du mit dummen Sprüchen konfrontiert wirst?



Mit der Zeit erkennt man gut, wer nerven will und wer nicht. Außerdem sitze ich auch nicht auf der Rheinpromenade herum. Mich findet man nur eher zufällig im Unterholz.

In diesem Thema geht es ja auch nur um die auf den Sack Geher. Harmlose Passanten bewerfe auch ich nicht präventiv mit Ufergeröll!


----------



## Hardyfan (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hallo,



andyblub schrieb:


> ...wo ein solcher Kandidat nicht Platz nimmt. Ansonsten höre ich mir gerne dessen Geschichten an, trinke mit ihm ein Dosenbier (wenn er es denn noch darf) und gebe ihm das Gefühl gehört zu werden, denn wer weiß, eines Tages bin ich vielleicht auch dankbar dafür.


 
Das Gewässer ist ca. 300 x 100 m groß. Da nützt keine abgelegene Stelle, die sehen mich oder mein Auto und laufen um das Gewässer rum.

Früher hab ich ähnlich gedacht wie Du - zumal ich noch erzogen wurde, älteren Menschen mit Respekt und Höflichkeit zu begegnen.
Mittlerweile bin ich 56 und muss einen 75jährigen insoweit nicht mehr höflich kommen.

Im übrigen gibt es genug Angebote für ältere Menschen in der Gegend, insbesondere solche, wo soziale Interaktion gewollt und erwünscht ist.
Die müssen weder ihre sozialen Defizite am Gewässer noch an mir kompensieren.


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ich glaube die meißten hier haben nichts gegen ein zwei Gespräche mit Zuschauern am Wasser. Nur nimmt es oft überhand, wenn dann die zehnte Rentnergruppe^^, das achte Fahrgastschiff und der fünfte Reisebus vorbei gekommen sind, hat man die Schnau... einfach voll. 
Wenn ich ohne Angel am Wasser sitze quatscht mich ja auch nicht jeder an. Außer hübsche Frauen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

ICH BIN ALS ANGLER NICHT ZUR UNTERHALTUNG UND ZUR FREIZEITGESTALLTUNG VON ANDEREN DA!

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Da stellt sich doch eine große Frage.

Was veranlasst den kleinen Mann (und die Frau) auf der Straße, Ephraim Kishon nennt sie der Einfachheit halber Herrn und Frau Kleinmann, ausgrechnet uns Angler als akustischen Mülleimer zu missbrauchen? Warum werden wir so hemmungslos zugetextet?

Ist es, weil wir offensichtlich nicht so leicht auskönnen, weil uns die Ausrüstung an einer blitzartigen Flucht hindert? Warum werden dann nicht auch Straßenbauarbeiter vollgelabert, die können ja auch nicht weg? Jäger auf dem Hochsitz lässt man üblicherweise auch in Frieden; vermutlich aber ob deren Bewaffnung. Man weiß ja nie!

Meine Vermutung ist der schiere Neid. Der Neid darauf, dass wir es schaffen ruhig, vor allem schweigend(!) und in uns selbst versunken etwas nachgehen können, was uns alles bedeutet. Wir Angler sind es, die Passion und Kontemplation gleichermaßen und gleichzeitig leben können und das neidet man uns. 

Die Kleinmanns können das nicht, die haben das nicht drauf, sie neiden uns diese Kunst. Nur deswegen schwallt man uns mit akustischem Müll so zu!


----------



## olaf70 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ich will beim Angeln auch meistens meine Ruhe haben. Darum gehe ich konsequenterweise Stellen angeln,die nur nach längerem Fußmarsch über Wiesen erreichbar sind. Das hat auch den Vorteil, daß man dort auch selten andere Angler trifft. Die empfinde ich nämlich oft als anstrengender als neugierige Passanten. 
Wenn ich am Wochenende nachmittags an einer Seepromenade oder so angeln würde , dann darf ich mich nicht über neugierige Mitbürger aufregen.

@Andal
Straßenbauarbeiter werden auch vollgelabert, das weiß ich aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung!


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Wochenende nachmittags an einer Seepromenade oder so angeln würde , dann darf ich mich nicht über neugierige Mitbürger aufregen.


Doch, darf man.
Andere Stellen sind bei uns nicht besser, nur außerhalb der Saison.
Mir geht es auch nicht um die Leute, die stören mich ansich nicht.
Ich will nur nicht permanent angequatscht werde.
ABER, noch schlimmer sind ja Urlauber mit Boot, die Dir fast durchs Boot fahren um in Deinen Eimer schauen zu können.

MfG Algon


----------



## Siever (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Mich nerven insgesamt viel mehr die Kanufahrer auf dem Wasser! Man muss einfach akzeptieren, dass ein Gewässer für alle da ist, das heißt für Angler, Fußgänger und Kanufahrer. Leider benehmen sich manche wie die Landherren... . Natürlich haben mich auch schon sehr viele Passanten angenervt, aber der ein oder andere hat sich auch schn nützlich gemacht. Zum Beispiel beim Keschern oder beim Fotografieren... .
Wenn ich unbegingt meine Ruhe haben will, gehe ich an Plätze an denen ich sicher sein kann, dass kein Mensch vorbei kommt. 
Ansonsten nehme ich Passanten in Kauf. Sind die nett zu mir, bin ich nett zu denen und wenn nicht, dann nicht... .

An fremden Gewässern ist es nur blöd, wenn man vor Passanten einen Fisch released... . Das kommt oft nicht gut an und man muss aufpassen, dass der Passant nicht gerade ein militanter C&R- Gegner ist...


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

es gibt da so läden, da bekommt man absperrband, kann sich schilder drucken lassen und dann gibts da läden, wo man bedruckte t- shirts kaufen kann ... 

ach und fürs absperrband auf wasser kann man bojen aussetzen


----------



## Algon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Siever schrieb:


> Wenn ich unbegingt meine Ruhe haben will, gehe ich an Plätze an denen ich sicher sein kann, dass kein Mensch vorbei kommt.


Und nächstes Jahr steht da auch ein Hotel usw..........
Haben wir alles durch, wohnst am See, und irgendwan fährste 50km um in Ruhe angeln zu können. Sicherlich, sind öffentliche Gewässer für alle da, das bedeutet aber nicht das ich auch für alle da bin.

Sollte der Tourismusverband meine Jahreskarte bezahlen, denke ich nochmal darüber nach.

MfG Algon


----------



## Brummel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hallo zusammen#h,

an diesem Thema sieht man mal wieder daß es genauso viele Charaktere unter Anglern gibt wie in jedem anderen Bereich.
Der eine will beim Angeln ganz einfach seine Ruhe haben, der andere ist ein "kommunikationsfreudiger Menschenfreund" und noch andere sind "angelnde Verbal-Giftspritzen", da kommen wir nie auf einen Nenner#c.
Wer dazu gezwungen ist an vielbesuchten (und auch von Nicht-Anglern frequentierten) Gewässern (oder sogar in Städten) zu angeln wird um gewisse Kompromisse nicht herumkommen, ich selbst bin zum Angeln gekommen weil das die einzige Möglichkeit ist mal allein zu sein ohne gleich eine Insel kaufen zu müssen:q.
Ich bin jedenfalls froh darüber daß ich (noch) die Wahl habe zwischen abgelegenen Angelplätzen, wo man nicht mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser fahren kann und einer Hafenmole mitten in der Stadt.
Manch einer kann sich das aber nicht aussuchen, glaube nicht daß da Absperrbänder helfen würden, das würde die Fischereischeinprüfung nur unnötig erschweren, nach dem Motto: wie kennzeichne ich meinen Angelplatz korrekt? |bigeyes

Gruß Torsten


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

@torsten, war auch eher ironisch gemeint, aber bissig zu reagieren, vergnatzt zu antworten oder gar böse zu schimpfen bringt auch niemanden weiter und schilder mit "Ansprechen von Anglern verboten!" wird es auch nicht geben. und man sollte vlt. auch mal überlegen, wie man "neutralen" menschen gegenüber mit solch einem verhalten eine lobby fürs angeln schafft!? und diese werden wir leider brauchen können. ich jedenfalls beantworte höfliche fragen gerne auch höflich und nervende leute kann ich auch noch recht gut höflich abzuwimmeln versuchen.


----------



## Tino (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Andal schrieb:


> Da stellt sich doch eine große Frage.
> 
> Was veranlasst den kleinen Mann (und die Frau) auf der Straße, Ephraim Kishon nennt sie der Einfachheit halber Herrn und Frau Kleinmann, ausgrechnet uns Angler als akustischen Mülleimer zu missbrauchen? Warum werden wir so hemmungslos zugetextet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brummel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

schon klar#6, war ja auch keine Aufforderung von mir jeden neugierigen Spaziergänger anzupfurzen.
Bin im großen und ganzen auch eher freundlich gesinnt, nur gibt es halt (wie im "normalen" Leben) Leute denen man nicht mal an viel besuchten Orten begegnen will, geschweige denn an seinen Angelstellen|supergri.
Und mal ehrlich, wie oft hört man denn "freundliche" Fragen? 
Auf jede in einem normalen Umgangston gestellte Frage bekommt von mir auch jeder eine entsprechende Antwort, letztes WE habe ich z.B. 2 Jungen ihre Haken wieder angebunden (die waren schon kurz vorm Heulen|supergri) und gezeigt wie`s geht ohne den Oberlehrer rauszukehren, sowas gibts noch:vik:#6.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Miss-Esox (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Interessantes Thema!
Generell habe ich überhaupt kein Problem damit angesprochen zu werden oder ein wenig zu plauschen.
Als angelnde Frau ist man zudem ein kleines Highlight...

Es gab allerdings auch Situtionen die mir gehörig auf den Geist gingen... Freilaufende Hunde, die nach Aussage der Besitzer aufs Wort hören (meistens das 15.-16.Wort) die wie Wahnsinnige durch die Schnüre rasen und sämtliche Aufbauten umreißen, 13 jährige Angler, frisch auf Zigarette: "Haste mal Feuer!" schockieren mich, Männer die glauben angelnde Frauen seien generell auf Partnersuche und ganz besonders: Besserwisser!!!#d

"Die Wobbler kenne ich noch gar nicht! Wo haben sie die denn her!? Sind DIIIEEE aber schwer!!! Und die Rute ist doch viel zu kurz, die müssen sie zudem höher halten...!"
(Ich habe gejerkt!)|splat2:

"Den Karpfen hat die niemals selber gefangen! Ich angele schon zeeehn Jahre auf Karpfen, DEN hätte die nicht gehalten! Der wurde ihr doch nur für Fotos in die Arme gelegt!"
(nach dem Fang eines 100cm Amur...)

Ganz schlimm sind auch die "Frager"|supergri
Es beginnt mit einer ganz simplen Frage, z.B. "wo gibt es diesen Köder!?"
Leider endet das bei den Fragern in immer mehr Fragen....|uhoh:
"Wie teuer? Was beißt darauf? Da haben sie den gekauft!? Gibt es da auch noch andere Köder? Welche Farben? Haben die da auch andere Angelsachen?! Angeln sie auch auf andere Fische? Welche denn? Und wann? Und wo?"
Es nimmt selten ein Ende.......#d

Solche Momente können zermürbend sein!
Mit Kindern habe ich _generell_ positive Erfahrungen gesammelt!
Da wird mal neugierig in die Köderboxen geblickt oder mal das Gerät bestaunt und die Äußerung: "Ich habe noch nie eine angelnde Frau gesehen." fällt hin und wieder, aber nachdem ich denen dann mal nen Köder zum ausprobieren in die Hand drücke, sind diese auch ganz schnell weg:q:q:q

Kinder die wirklich unstillbar in Puncto Wissenshunger sind, schicke ich an Stellen wo kaum Fisch zu holen ist und bitte diese mir mal nen großen Köderfisch für nen Wels zu angeln! Das klappt IMMER#6
Hört sich vielleicht gemein an, aber auch ich habe Tage an denen ich Ruhe brauche!

Zum größten Teil, wie schon zu Beginn erwähnt, stört es mich jedoch nicht mal angesprochen zu werden!
Ich tausche mich gern über neue Angeltechniken, Köder usw. aus und zum anderen können wir gut voneinander lernen oder zumindest Erfahrungen sammeln!

Sorry für den langen Text, aber ich habe eine längere Foren-Abstinenz nachzuholen!|bla:


----------



## Downbeat (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Generell stehe ich Passanten offen gegenüber und gebe auch gern Antwort auf gestellte Fragen. Allerdings gibt es natürlich sehr nervige und weniger nervige Leute. 
Ich habe aufgrund meiner (ich denke) relativ offenen Art schon meinen Platz mit Rentnern, Kindern und dem einen oder anderen Hund geteilt. Dabei stehe ich den letzteren nicht ganz so offen gegenüber, aber was will man dem leinenlosen Dobermann schon sagen wenn er sich neben einem niederlässt und seinen Blick ebenfalls auf`s Wasser richtet (und kurz in den Futtereimer|gr. 
Ich versuche so halt auf meine Weise was für das Bild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit zu tun.

So richtig zugebluppt hat mich übrigens noch keiner, aber ich denke das kann man durchaus im Gespräch steuern.

Mein Lieblingserlebniss dieses Jahr war übrigens eins bei dem ich kaum zum reden kam. Ich stand am Kanal und hatte grad meine Ruten kontrolliert als sich von hinten (mal wieder) ne kleine Fusshupe Marke Terriermix näherte. Der kleine hielt interessiert Abstand und zeigte keinerlei Aggression, dafür aber das schreiende Frauchen, das die Leine in der Hand auf einmal sehr schnell wurde. Der Hund wurde am Halsband weggezehrt mit den Worten "Der mag keine Angler". Auf meine Anmerkung, dass der Zwerg keine Aggressionen zeige hiess es nur im Weglaufen "Der wurde aber mal mit einer Angelrute geschlagen!"|rolleyes

Ich erwarte also mit Freude weitere Phantasievolle Passanten im Jahr 2011.#h


----------



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Meine Ex-Freundin hat auch rumerzählt ich hätte sie mit ner Angelrute verprügelt!!!
Angler werden immer schlechter gemacht , ich hab sie gar nicht mit meiner Rute verprügelt (Also nicht mit meiner Angelrute )


----------



## Brummel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hi Forelle97 #h,

ich kann gut nachvollziehen warum sie Deine "Ex-Freundin" ist, Selbstüberschätzung is selten gut#c:q.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Forelle97 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

 Ich hab doch Schluss gemacht , weil sie sich nicht oft genug hat verprügeln lassen.


----------



## Brummel (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Du Ärmster!  :vik:#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Als angelnde Frau ist man zudem ein kleines Highlight...



Meine Freundin kann ein Lied davon singen. Leider fängt sie auch noch mit "den Farben einer Frau" (Köderfarben: Lila, Pink) die größeren Fische.:c


----------



## Peter51 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch Schluss gemacht , weil sie sich nicht oft genug hat verprügeln lassen.



Dir ist der Spruch bekannt "Frauen denken Männer lenken? oder
"Männer denken sie lenken" mit welcher Rute Du Sie bearbeitet hast, kann da sehr entscheidend sein... man sollte Sie mal zur Anhörung hier vorbei schicken |supergri|supergri


----------



## Peter51 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kann ein Lied davon singen. Leider fängt sie auch noch mit "den Farben einer Frau" (Köderfarben: Lila, Pink) die größeren Fische.:c




haste denn auch schonmal kontrolliert welche Fischart "männlich oder weiblich" da angebissen hat? Ne neh?


----------



## sporty (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Meine Ex-Freundin hat auch rumerzählt ich hätte sie mit ner Angelrute verprügelt!!!
> Angler werden immer schlechter gemacht , ich hab sie gar nicht mit meiner Rute verprügelt (Also nicht mit meiner Angelrute )



Gibt es hier eigentlich auch eine Boardidiotenfahndung? Unglaublich, welchen Mist manche präpotenten Zeitgenossen verbreiten.

Hoffentlich haut das noch hin mit der Rest-Sozialisation.

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße

Olli

P.S.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: 

Nervende Fragesteller kann ich bis zu einem gewissen Maß ertragen und deren Fragen geduldig beantworten, ist dieses Maß überschritten, werde ich einsilbig.

Die nächste Eskalationsstufe blieb mir und allen Passanten bislang erspart, wahrscheinlich würde ich so klar wie möglich mein Bedürfnis nach ungestörter Freizeitgestaltung formulieren.


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



sporty schrieb:


> Nervende Fragesteller kann ich bis zu einem gewissen Maß ertragen und deren Fragen geduldig beantworten, ist dieses Maß überschritten, werde ich einsilbig.


So sehe ich das auch.
Ich bin ein Angler und keine Attraktion.

MfG Algon


----------



## Magdeburger (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



sporty schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich auch eine Boardidiotenfahndung? Unglaublich, welchen Mist manche präpotenten Zeitgenossen verbreiten.
> 
> Hoffentlich haut das noch hin mit der Rest-Sozialisation.
> 
> Kopfschüttelnde Grüße


Ich glaube du hast ihn falsch verstanden. Er hat seine Freundin garnicht verprügelt. Und die Zusatzbemerkung in Klammern hat er geschrieben, damit man "Rute" nicht mit seinem (_)_)====D verwechselt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Peter51 schrieb:


> haste denn auch schonmal kontrolliert welche Fischart "männlich oder weiblich" da angebissen hat? Ne neh?



Doch. Es war ein stattliche Hechtdame von über 90cm!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast ihn falsch verstanden. ...



also ich hab´s mir jetzt ein paarmal durchgelesen (und auch richtig verstanden), und schliesse mich trotzdem sporty´s Statement an!


----------



## andyblub (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Angler und keine Attraktion.



Angler sehen sich nur selbst als Attraktion und messen ihrem Handeln und der entgegengebrachten Aufmerksamkeit einen zu hohen Stellenwert bei. Meist ist sie jedoch eingeredet und der Angler hält sich für wichtiger als er dem Ansprechenden eigentlich ist. Das findet man aber bei jeder Randgruppe, die einem eher außergewöhnlichen Hobby oder Sport frönt, oder dies in einem Ausmaß zelebriert, das über das Übliche bzw. den bekannten Grat übersteigt. 
Bodybuilder/Kraftsportler regen sich darüber auf, wenn Leute sie darauf ansprechen wieviel sie so essen würden (meist um den anderen Kumpanen zu zeigen 'seht her, ich esse so viel, dass es sogar anderen auffällt'), übermäßig tätowierte/gepiercte Leute werden gefragt ob dies denn nicht wehtue ('mir macht dat nämlich gar nix!') und knackige Frauen in kurzen Röcken genießen auch eine Menge Aufmerksamkeit und werden dahingehend angesprochen. 
Wenn jene Menschen wirklich so ungern angesprochen werden, sollten sie ihr Erscheinungsbild anpassen oder sich an manchen Orten nicht aufhalten. Angler könn(t)en dies auch tun.


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Angler sehen sich nur selbst als Attraktion und messen ihrem Handeln und der entgegengebrachten Aufmerksamkeit einen zu hohen Stellenwert bei.


Ich sagte doch, Ich bin Angler und KEINE Attraktion.
Nicht ich sehe mich als Attraktion, das machen Andere(Zuschauer). 



andyblub schrieb:


> Bodybuilder/Kraftsportler regen sich darüber auf, wenn Leute sie darauf ansprechen wieviel sie so essen würden (meist um den anderen Kumpanen zu zeigen 'seht her, ich esse so viel, dass es sogar anderen auffällt'), übermäßig tätowierte/gepiercte Leute werden gefragt ob dies denn nicht wehtue ('mir macht dat nämlich gar nix!') und knackige Frauen in kurzen Röcken genießen auch eine Menge Aufmerksamkeit und werden dahingehend angesprochen.


die von Dir genannten "Randgruppen" (finde die Bezeichnung bescheuert) verändern aber Ihr Aussehen, gerarde weil sie auffallen wollen. Ich gehe angeln um meine Ruhe zu haben.




andyblub schrieb:


> Wenn jene Menschen wirklich so ungern angesprochen werden, sollten sie ihr Erscheinungsbild anpassen oder sich an manchen Orten nicht aufhalten. Angler könn(t)en dies auch tun.


Na klar, ich zeihe mir jetzt einen Anzug an und gehe im 50km entfernten Wald angeln.

ICH, für meinen Teil, will doch einfach nur beim angeln in Ruhe gelassen werden!!!!
Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören, wenn man vom See nach hause geht einen 20 Leute anquatschen
..........NA, was gefangen????? 

MfG Algon


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Wenn jene Menschen wirklich so ungern angesprochen werden, sollten sie ihr Erscheinungsbild anpassen oder sich an manchen Orten nicht aufhalten. Angler könn(t)en dies auch tun.


Könnten Angler tun wenn es ihr Gewässer zulässt. Ich befische die Donau. Die ist hier begradigt und aufgestaut. D. h. ich kann ohne Probleme sehen wenn jemand 2km entfernt am Ufer sitzt.
Meine Alternativen zum "in Ruhe gelassen werden" beschränken sich auf nur nachts Angeln (was ich am liebsten mache) oder den Damm Verminen (was ich aufgrund Materialmangel nicht machen kann).


----------



## andyblub (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Dann befischt eben keine Gewässer, wo sich Menschen aufhalten, wenn es euch stört. Oder habe ich einen Paragraphen übersehen, der Anglern das alleinige Recht einräumt an Flüssen entlangzulaufen bzw. zu befahren, an Seen spazieren zu gehen oder Ähnliches?  Die Ausrede "es ist eben mein Gewässer und das einzige in der Gegend" gilt genauso für die anderen Gewässernutzer. Dieses Anspruchsdenken eurerseits ist meiner Ansicht nach überzogen.

Und was die anderen Randgruppen angeht, auch wenn der Begriff evtl. ungeschickt gewählt war: Nein, sie wollen ja der eigenen Meinung nach auf nie auffallen, denn man tut alles nur für sich. Kennt man doch nicht anders, es wird überall kund getan wenn man auffällt, verwunderlich ist es aber nicht, wenn man so viel dafür tut um etwas Außergewöhnliches darzustellen, wenn auch vielleicht unbewusst.

Macht euch den Spaß und lest in beliebigen Foren, egal zu welchen Gebieten. Überall wird ein Level an Professionalität erreicht, der einhergehend mit einer Abnormalität ist so dass es für den Durchschnittsmenschen Fragen aufwirft oder zumindest das Interesse weckt. Und in jedem Forum gibt es dann mindestens einen Thread dazu, also die Reaktion vom "Normalbürger" auf das selbst getätigte Hobby. Angler, Pferdeflüsterer, Kraftsportler, Autotuner, Modelleisenbahner, Hobbygriller usw. Ich unterstelle niemandem Geltungssucht, wohl aber dass man sich der Gefahr schlicht bewusst sein kann, man könnte in irgendeiner Weise Aufsehen erregen, je nachdem was man tut, wo man es tut und wie man es tut.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Dann befischt eben keine Gewässer, wo sich Menschen aufhalten, wenn es euch stört.


*Das* ist ja mal eine richtig geile Argumentation. Du bist die Numma Aans!


> Oder habe ich einen Paragraphen übersehen, der Anglern das alleinige Recht einräumt an Flüssen entlangzulaufen bzw. zu befahren, an Seen spazieren zu gehen oder Ähnliches?  Die Ausrede "es ist eben mein Gewässer und das einzige in der Gegend" gilt genauso für die anderen Gewässernutzer. Dieses Anspruchsdenken eurerseits ist meiner Ansicht nach überzogen.


Was phantasierst Du Dir jetzt gerade zurecht? Es geht nicht darum das nur Angler am Gewässer was verloren haben, sondern darum das ich ein Recht darauf habe in Ruhe gelassen zu werden wenn ich das will.
Das gilt am Wasser genauso wie im Zug, im Flugzeug, im Restaurant oder sonst irgendwo.
Wenn ich irgendwo sitze und sich jemand ungefragt neben mich setzt oder stellt und mich vollsülzt, dann habe ich das Recht dazu ihm zu sagen das er mich nervt.


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Dann befischt eben keine Gewässer, wo sich Menschen aufhalten, wenn es euch stört. Oder habe ich einen Paragraphen übersehen, der Anglern das alleinige Recht einräumt an Flüssen entlangzulaufen bzw. zu befahren, an Seen spazieren zu gehen oder Ähnliches?  Die Ausrede "es ist eben mein Gewässer und das einzige in der Gegend" gilt genauso für die anderen Gewässernutzer. Dieses Anspruchsdenken eurerseits ist meiner Ansicht nach überzogen.


Öffentliche Gewässer sind für alle da, ich aber nicht.
Wenn ich auf einer Bank sitze quatscht mich auch nicht jeder Zweite an und erzählt mir seine Lebensgeschichte oder stellt hundert Fragen.



andyblub schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle niemandem Geltungssucht, wohl aber dass man sich der Gefahr schlicht bewusst sein kann, man könnte in irgendeiner Weise Aufsehen erregen, je nachdem was man tut, wo man es tut und wie man es tut.


also... ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei Dir ist, aber ich gehe nicht angeln um meine "Geltungssucht" zu befriedigen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Kxlxrxxmxn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

ich mache schonmal gern nen witz in der form:
Spaziergänger sind meist TOTAL überrascht das man an der Elbe am Fischmarkt steht und versucht fische zu angeln.
Total erstaunt: "Was fängt man denn hier???"
Ich grinsend: "Bananen! Fürn Fischmarkt Sonntagmorgen!"
Habe dann weitergehende oder grinsende erlebt


----------



## Hardyfan (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Angler sehen sich nur selbst als Attraktion und messen ihrem Handeln und der entgegengebrachten Aufmerksamkeit einen zu hohen Stellenwert bei.
> 
> .....sollten sie ihr Erscheinungsbild anpassen oder sich an manchen Orten nicht aufhalten. Angler könn(t)en dies auch tun.


 
Nööö. Ich seh mich nicht als Attraktion - und will auch keinen Stellenwert. Jedenfalls nicht beim Angeln.
Ich will nur meine Ruhe.
Und weil das so ist, sehe ich auch nicht ein, dass ich mein Erscheinungsbild ändere und mir "rentnersichere" Orte suchen.
Ich lass die Rentner in Ruhe und kann erwarten, dass diese gleiches mit mir tun.


----------



## Hardyfan (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> ....euch den Spaß und lest in beliebigen Foren, egal zu welchen Gebieten. Überall wird ein Level an Professionalität erreicht, der einhergehend mit einer Abnormalität ist so dass es für den Durchschnittsmenschen Fragen aufwirft oder zumindest das Interesse weckt. Und in jedem Forum gibt es dann mindestens einen Thread dazu, also die Reaktion vom "Normalbürger" auf das selbst getätigte Hobby. Angler, Pferdeflüsterer, Kraftsportler, Autotuner, Modelleisenbahner, Hobbygriller usw. Ich unterstelle niemandem Geltungssucht, wohl aber dass man sich der Gefahr schlicht bewusst sein kann, man könnte in irgendeiner Weise Aufsehen erregen, je nachdem was man tut, wo man es tut und wie man es tut.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Geseier. Leidest Du an Gehirnspaltung?
Im übrigen: Ich bin jahrzehntelang geritten und hab mich auch mit Spaziergängern unterhalten. Wenn´s mir reichte, bin ich weitergeritten.
Auch hab ich noch keinen Modelleisenbahner oder Autotuner am Gewässer gesehen, jedenfalls nicht in der Eigenschaft als solcher.
Bei Dir passen nicht mal die Beispiele.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hallo zusammen,

bei allen Argumenten die ich hier lesen konnte, kam ich zum Schluss zu folgendem Gedanken:

Die persönliche Freiheit eines einzelnen hört da auf, wo die eines anderen anfängt.

Das man sich dafür rechtfertigen muss, seine Ruhe haben zu wollen finde ich schon dreist.

Wer angeln geht ( so wie bei allen anderen Sportarten die nicht zwangsweise zu mehreren Personen genutzt werden müssen) soll für sich doch wohl selber entscheiden können.

Und das ohne wenn und aber.

Leider kann ich die unter euch sehr gut verstehen, die eine sehr lange Woche und damit, neben der Familie, wenig Zeit für sich selber haben.

Und dann auch noch vorschreiben lassen, was ich wie am Gewässer für andere zu tun und zu lassen haben soll.

Das ist schon ne heisse Nummer.

Ich merke schon.

Zu lange nicht mehr geangelt.

Gruss.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## andyblub (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Auf "in Ruhe gelassen zu werden" besteht kein Anspruch solange gültige Gesetze und Gepflogenheiten nicht überschritten und Eingriffe in die Privatsspähre vermieden werden. Im Endeffekt geht es euch ausschließlich auf den Sack und ihr meint ein Außenstehender könnte euch dies einfach so ansehen. Wenn ihr meint genau dies für euch in Anspruch nehmen zu dürfen, weil ihr eine Rute in der Hand haltet, so irrt ihr euch. 

Versetzt euch bloß nicht in die Lage des Fragenden oder in eine ähnliche Situation, um es für euch klarer zu machen wieso ihr gelegentlich angesprochen werdet. Sich selbst, sein tun und seine Erscheinung zu hinterfragen hat schließlich noch niemandem geholfen - denn ihr seid ja im Recht, immerhin seid ihr Angler!


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Auf "in Ruhe gelassen zu werden" besteht kein Anspruch solange gültige Gesetze und Gepflogenheiten nicht überschritten und Eingriffe in die Privatsspähre vermieden werden. Im Endeffekt geht es euch ausschließlich auf den Sack und ihr meint ein Außenstehender könnte euch dies einfach so ansehen. Wenn ihr meint genau dies für euch in Anspruch nehmen zu dürfen, weil ihr eine Rute in der Hand haltet, so irrt ihr euch.
> 
> Versetzt euch bloß nicht in die Lage des Fragenden oder in eine ähnliche Situation, um es für euch klarer zu machen wieso ihr gelegentlich angesprochen werdet. Sich selbst, sein tun und seine Erscheinung zu hinterfragen hat schließlich noch niemandem geholfen - denn ihr seid ja im Recht, immerhin seid ihr Angler!


 
meine Herren, ich bin raus.
Ich nehme jetzt mein Recht in Anspruch und gehe mir einen anderen Tröt suchen........

MfG Algon


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hallo andyblub,

ich würde vorschlagen, du machst genau das was du für richtigst hälst.

Dann machen die anderen das was Sie für richtig halten und gut.

Ich kann dich nicht verstehen.

Ich kenne dich auch nicht.

Alles was ich hier als Mutmaßung schreiben würde gehört sich nicht.

Wer weiß, was eine anstrengende Woche ist, der kann vielleicht nachvollziehen, warum manche gerne mal nur Ihre Ruhe wollen.

Wenn ich für die Gesellschaft zusätzlich tätig werden möchte, dann gehe ich mit der Jugend angeln.
Die sind mir wichtiger wie irgendjemand, den ich nicht kenne und kennen lernen will.

Also, mach dein Ding.

Du hast ja Recht ( und ich meine Ruhe).

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> übermäßig tätowierte/gepiercte Leute werden gefragt ob dies denn nicht wehtue ('mir macht dat nämlich gar nix!')



Ich bin großflächig tätowiert, dazu Glatze, trage Tarnklamotten und angle noch dazu... Jetzt weiß ich, warum mich nur sehr wenige Spaziergänger ansprechen...
Wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das es meistens Kinder oder Rentner sind die mich ansprechen bzw. etwas fragen. Da habe ich kein Problem mit, eher dann mit den Eltern der Kinder die diese dann schnellstens von mir wegziehen - Buh, der böse Onkel...

Zu welcher "Randgruppe" zähle ich jetzt? Wobei es mir nichts ausmacht, wenn ich zu einer solchen gezählt werde.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> Auf "in Ruhe gelassen zu werden" besteht kein Anspruch solange gültige Gesetze und Gepflogenheiten nicht überschritten und Eingriffe in die Privatsspähre vermieden werden.


Die Gepflogenheiten werden in dem Moment überschritten, in dem ich dem Gegenüber sage das er mich in Ruhe lassen soll und er es ignoriert.



> Im Endeffekt geht es euch ausschließlich auf den Sack und ihr meint ein Außenstehender könnte euch dies einfach so ansehen. Wenn ihr meint genau dies für euch in Anspruch nehmen zu dürfen, weil ihr eine Rute in der Hand haltet, so irrt ihr euch.


Es geht ausschließlich um Höflichkeit. Wenn ich meinem Gegenüber zu verstehen geben das ich nicht an einer Konversation mit ihm interessiert bin, dann ist er unhöflich und respektiert mich nicht. Es geht nicht um Angler vs. Passant, sondern um Mensch vs. Mensch. Wenn Person A zu Person B sagt das er keine Lust zu reden hat, dann hat Person B das zu respektieren. 



> Versetzt euch bloß nicht in die Lage des Fragenden oder in eine ähnliche Situation, um es für euch klarer zu machen wieso ihr gelegentlich angesprochen werdet. Sich selbst, sein tun und seine Erscheinung zu hinterfragen hat schließlich noch niemandem geholfen - denn ihr seid ja im Recht, immerhin seid ihr Angler!


Was wirfst Du Dir eigentlich für Zeug rein? Deine theatralischen Hirngespinste kommen ja nicht von irgendwo her.


----------



## Hardyfan (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



andyblub schrieb:


> .... und Gepflogenheiten nicht überschritten...werden


 
Das ist der Punkt. Gepflogenheiten sind Höflichkeit, halbwegs ordentliches Benehmen und Einhaltung der üblichen Konventionen.
Diese dienen dem Schutz beider "Parteien" vor unangenehmen Dingen, Wahrheiten oder Äusserungen.
Beispiel:

Du bist irgendwo zu Gast und Dein Gastgeber wird müde.
Wenn Du dessen "Müdesein" schon vorher nicht gemerkt oder ignoriert hast, wird er auffallend auf die Uhr schauen.

Wenn Du immer noch nichts merkst, wird er auf die Uhr schauen und sagen: "Schon ganz schön spät".

Wenn Du das auch nicht raffst wird er sagen: Tut mir leid, aber ich muss Dich jetzt rausschmeissen, weil ich morgen früh raus muss.

Das ist weder für ihn noch für Dich angenehm.

Es wurde doch oben mehr als deutlich, dass es nicht um ein paar nette Worte oder eine kurze Unterhaltung geht.

Jeder Mensch hat doch aber eine Körpersprache oder bringt sonst zum Ausdruck, dass er ungestört sein bzw. sich nicht unterhalten will.

Ich finde es eine Frechheit, dies zu ignorieren.
Und ggf. hört auf einen groben Klotz auch ein grober Keil.

Keiner kommt auf die Idee, einen Jogger anzuhalten, am Weiterlaufen zu hindern und den in ein nerviges Gespräch zu verwickeln.

Keiner kommt auf die Idee, auf einen Hochsitz zu klettern und den Jäger zu fragen, ob er auf einen Rehbock ansitzt.

Keiner kommt auf die Idee, mich beim Anlassen meines Autos am Fahren zu hindern und mich in ein Gespräch über Sportauspuff und Alufelgen zu verwickeln.

Ok, der Jogger kann weiterlaufen und ich kann mit dem Auto wegfahren.
Das kann der Angler oder auch der Jäger nicht - jedenfalls nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## pinky666 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

@andiblub

Wo, wenn überhaupt, angelst du ? So wie du dich hier (versuchst) zu profilieren, bist du kein Angler !


----------



## Siever (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

@andyblub: an deiner Stelle würde ich nicht nur in diesem Forum sondern generell auf Pauschalisierungen verzichten. Außerdem würde ich nichts über so genannte Randgruppen schreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
Ich denke, dass du das ganze Thema hier falsch verstanden hast und/oder du dich da in etwas verrannt hast.

@hardyfan: ich denke, du hast vollkommen Recht mit deinem Beispiel. Eigentlich kann man allein schon viel über die Körpersprache zum Ausdruck bringen. Speziell beim angeln sitzt/steht man ohnehin schon mit dem Rücken zum Fußgänger, was an sich schon ein deutliches Zeichen ist. Wenn man sich dann noch nicht mal umdreht wenn man spricht, sollte die Nachricht von jedem halbwegs sozialkompetenten Menschen verstanden werden.


----------



## pinky666 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

|good:


----------



## Miss-Esox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich bin großflächig tätowiert, dazu Glatze, trage Tarnklamotten und angle noch dazu... Jetzt weiß ich, warum mich nur sehr wenige Spaziergänger ansprechen...
> 
> Zu welcher "Randgruppe" zähle ich jetzt?



Oh, ich habe auch viele Tätowierungen... ich glaube wir gehören zur Randgruppe derjenigen, die Aufmerksamkeit brauchen! Manch andere Randgruppe bezeichnet uns als "ungepflegter Asi":q:q:q
Das heißt wohl wir dürften nicht im Bus oder Zug mitfahren um das Gemüt mancher Mitmenschen nicht zu belästigen!?!#c

Fakt ist doch das der Angelsport in der Öffentlichkeit betrieben wird.
Wenn es so arg stört mal angequatscht zu werden und dringend Entspannung braucht, sollte man doch einfach mal Zuhause bleiben!
Man kann jedem verdeutlichen das man seine Ruhe haben will, ob verbal oder nonverbal ob freundlich oder unfreundlich!

Vielleicht sollte man gerade als Angler/in über den Dingen stehen und auch manches mit Humor nehmen!

Ich fand es auch schade als ein Vater mit seinen 2 Kindern an mir vorbei lief mit dem Kommentar: "Die armen Fische!"
Ich drehte mich um und sah wie der Papa gerade seinem betroffenen Sohn ein Salamibrötchen in die Hand drückte: "Die armen Schweinchen...!" konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen!

Für all diejenigen die Probleme mit Passanten haben kann ich nur empfehlen sich einen Angelplätzchen zu suchen, an dem kein Passant interessiert ist: Schlägt euch durch Gebüsch und versteckt euch hinter Sträuchern (ideal sind Brombeergewächse)! 

Da habt ihr bestimmt eure Ruhe!#h


----------



## Hardyfan (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Hallo Ela,



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Solche Momente können zermürbend sein!
> 
> Hört sich vielleicht gemein an, aber auch ich habe Tage an denen ich Ruhe brauche!


 
Gestern, 19.07 Uhr:q


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch das der Angelsport in der Öffentlichkeit betrieben wird.
> Wenn es so arg stört mal angequatscht zu werden und dringend Entspannung braucht, sollte man doch einfach mal Zuhause bleiben!


andere Tätigkeiten übe ich auch in der Öffendlichkeit aus, wobei ich nicht permanent angequatsch werde. Und, es geht hier nicht um "mal angequatscht werden" es geht hier um permanentes zuquatschen. 



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Für all diejenigen die Probleme mit Passanten haben kann ich nur empfehlen sich einen Angelplätzchen zu suchen, an dem kein Passant interessiert ist: Schlägt euch durch Gebüsch und versteckt euch hinter Sträuchern (ideal sind Brombeergewächse)!
> 
> Da habt ihr bestimmt eure Ruhe!#h


Wieso? Ist es denn zuviel verlangt einfach in Ruhe gelassen zu werden? Ich als Angler quatsche doch auch nicht jeden Zweiten an der bei mir vorbei kommt.


MfG Algon


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Oh, ich habe auch viele Tätowierungen... ich glaube wir gehören zur Randgruppe derjenigen, die Aufmerksamkeit brauchen! Manch andere Randgruppe bezeichnet uns als "ungepflegter Asi":q:q:q
> Das heißt wohl wir dürften nicht im Bus oder Zug mitfahren um das Gemüt mancher Mitmenschen nicht zu belästigen!?!#c


Kommt auf die Tätowierungen an. Auf dem Rücken  Si vis pacem, para bellum mit deutscher Übersetzung, STFU auf dem rechten Unterarm Richtung Ellbogen und diverse kleinere Tatoos halten die meisten Nervtöter eigentlich ab.
/me ist gern ein tätowierter Assi!


----------



## Miss-Esox (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Algon schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist es denn zuviel verlangt einfach in Ruhe gelassen zu werden? Ich als Angler quatsche doch auch nicht jeden Zweiten an der bei mir vorbei kommt.
> 
> MfG Algon



Natürlich nicht, aber dann teile es auch den Nervtötern mit!
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese dann einfach weiterquatschen...!

@Hardyfan: #6

@christian36: Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen Geschmack, andere Lebensweisen usw...Ich trage im Sommer jedenfalls keine langärmligen Rollkragenpullis!... 

In Sachen "am Angelplatz angesprochen werden" kommt der Umgang damit (wie in zig anderen Lebensdingen auch) immer auf den jeweiligen Charakter an!
Der introvertierte "traut" sich evtl. nicht zu sagen: "Lassen sie mich mal in Ruhe, bitte!"
Der Extrovertierte hingegen würde im Extremfall noch mit Schlägen drohen!

Als Angler wird man gerne auch als Tierquäler abgestempelt und gerade deshalb fällt es mir wohl leichter auch mal ein Gespräch (vor allem mit angeltechnisch völlig unbedarften) zu führen!


----------



## Siever (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Ich hab sogar einen Fisch tattowiert (den von SuperMario)... Jetzt bin ich der Ober-Asi mit dem größten Geltungsbedürfnis...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> @christian36: Jeder Mensch hat einen anderen Geschmack, andere Lebensweisen usw...Ich trage im Sommer jedenfalls keine langärmligen Rollkragenpullis!...


Ich auch nicht. Wenn es jemanden stört, soll er wegschauen.



> Als Angler wird man gerne auch als Tierquäler abgestempelt und gerade deshalb fällt es mir wohl leichter auch mal ein Gespräch (vor allem mit angeltechnisch völlig unbedarften) zu führen!


Mit alleine angelnden Frauen am Wasser verhält es sich in etwa so wie mit den Römern bei Asterix und Obelix. Sobald jemand solches auftaucht stürzen sich alle drauf.

@Siever
Kommt drauf an wo Du den tätowiert hast


----------



## Siever (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

Der Fisch ist zwischen anderen SuperMario-Sachen auf dem Innen-Oberarm


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Miss-Esox schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber dann teile es auch den Nervtötern mit!
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das diese dann einfach weiterquatschen...!


 
schön wäre es.
Oft, fühlen sich dann diese "Zuschauer" dazu berufen jeden weiteren Passanten lautstark darauf aufmerksam zu machen was für ein schlechtgelaunter Angler hier sein unswesen treibt. 
Evtl. ist es auch einfach nur eine Erziehungsache. 
Ich für mein Teil laufe nicht durch die gegend und quatsche *fremde* Leute zu, egal was diese gerade machen.

MfG Algon


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Algon schrieb:


> schön wäre es.
> Oft, fühlen sich dann diese "Zuschauer" dazu berufen jeden weiteren Passanten lautstark darauf aufmerksam zu machen was für ein schlechtgelaunter Angler hier sein unswesen treibt.
> Evtl. ist es auch einfach nur eine Erziehungsache.
> Ich für mein Teil laufe nicht durch die gegend und quatsche *fremde* Leute zu, egal was diese gerade machen.
> ...


ja und? was willst du nun machen? wie gesagt, dir hilft dann wirklich nur noch absperrband, schild und groß, größer, am größten der aufdruck auf dem rücken! kostet nicht mal viel  ... und schafft dir bestimmt besser ruhe als ein freundliches wort zur rechten zeit.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

ach nee, ne pumpgun hilft vlt. noch besser, dann wirste nur etwas später nur noch guppys im aquarium angeln können. #q  #c |kopfkrat#h


----------



## Algon (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

das ist doch Quatsch, sicherlich weiß ich das man dagegen nichts machen kann. Trotzdem nervt mich diese weit verbreitete Unart. Wenn es mir zu bunt wird haue ich eben genervt ab. 

MfG Algon


----------



## andyblub (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



Siever schrieb:


> @andyblub: an deiner Stelle würde ich nicht nur in diesem Forum sondern generell auf Pauschalisierungen verzichten. Außerdem würde ich nichts über so genannte Randgruppen schreiben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
> Ich denke, dass du das ganze Thema hier falsch verstanden hast und/oder du dich da in etwas verrannt hast.



Wie gesagt, solche Threads wie diesen hier gibt's in jedem anderen Forum auch (u.a. weil ich mich zu anderen Randgruppen zähle und mich mit solchen austausche). Reaktionen vom Rest der Welt auf sich selbst und die Kollegen überprüfen und bestätigen lassen, ggf. hören was andere erlebt haben.

Jedoch machst Du einen Fehler, wenn Du annimmst ich wäre gegen euch und könne nicht verstehen, dass es einen nervt, wenn man angesprochen wird. Ganz im Gegenteil, das tut es auch. Nur gewinnt man eben nichts dadurch, dass man hier in einem Thread darüber schimpft, wenn man ständig angesprochen wird, außer evtl. die Gewissheit, es geht anderen ähnlich. Deshalb schlug ich ja vor, sich zu überlegen, wieso man evtl. angesprochen wird und welche Maßnahmen man ergreifen kann um es zu verhindern. Zugegeben, viele Möglichkeiten bleiben einem Angler eben nicht übrig, dafür ist sein Tun viel zu eingeschränkt in der Ortswahl sowie dem mitzuschleppenden Material, welches ja oft auch im Fokus des Interesses steht. Letzten Endes wird man nur resignieren können und es wortkarg akzeptieren, wenn man mal im Mittelpunkt steht und angesprochen wird - den Tag dadurch vermiesen lassen oder deshalb Miese Laune entwickeln hilft aber auch nichts


----------



## Peter51 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*

ich hab jetzt mal den halben Fred halbwegs verfolgt und komme zu der Meinung das man sich im Vorfeld schon aussuchen kann wo ich mich als Angler hinsetze. 

Sind Gehwege hinter mir, muss ich einfach mit gesprächsfreudigen Spaziergängern rechnen. Ich kenn die Phase auch und hab mich mal absichtlich dort hingesetzt, weil, mein damaliger  hund war dabei und die netten Mädels fanden den immer so lieb :q und so kam man unter Umständen auch an "Termine" :vik: 
Ansonsten verflüchtige ich mich in die Einsamkeit (Wildnis) wenn ich in aller Ruhe angeln möchte, die Umgebung genießen will und sonstwie ncihts mit der Außenwelt zu tun haben möchte. Einfach wegtreten, fertig.

Andy, habt ihr hier eigentlich schonmal geklärt an welchen Örtlichkeiten ihr steht? Ob Besucherfreundlich oder nicht? Denn wenn nicht, redet man ganz schnell aneinander vorbei obwohl man doch einer Meinung ist.


----------



## Tino (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Zuschauer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich bin großflächig tätowiert, dazu Glatze, trage Tarnklamotten und angle noch dazu... Jetzt weiß ich, warum mich nur sehr wenige Spaziergänger ansprechen...
> Wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, das es meistens Kinder oder Rentner sind die mich ansprechen bzw. etwas fragen. Da habe ich kein Problem mit, eher dann mit den Eltern der Kinder die diese dann schnellstens von mir wegziehen - Buh, der böse Onkel...
> 
> Zu welcher "Randgruppe" zähle ich jetzt? Wobei es mir nichts ausmacht, wenn ich zu einer solchen gezählt werde.




Diese Erfahrung kann ich bestätigen.Ich trage auch eine Glatze und Tarnklamotten.Bin 1,93m gross bei 115kg und habe in beiden Ohren, Ohrringe.

Zuerst wird man beäugt dann vorsichtig angesprochen und dann ...oh der ist ja garnicht so böse wie er aussieht.
Gerade bei Kindern macht das unheimlich Spass.Für Kinder habe ich auch immer Zeit,aber für nervige Passanten muss ich keine Zeit haben.

Warum???

Weil ich eine eigenständige Person mit freiem Willen bin und niemanden brauche der mir sagt  ob das ok ist oder nicht.Das entscheide ich für mich situationsbedingt selbst.


----------

